# Cruze 2017 LT, Rear door speakers sounds like old radio, No Bass



## r-soni26 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello,
I own a 2017 Cruze LT, just noticed when moved fader to rear spkrs that the sound quality of the rear door speakers are not as good as front door speakers. There is no bass output from it and sounding like a cheap old radio, is it common in every cruze or mine is the special case.
The audio in my car is Bose 9 speaker system and mylink infotainmaint system, No modification has been done in my car, everything is factory.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you listening to the rear speakers while sitting in the rear? IF not, who cares as they add nothing to the drivers experience. There are threads that talk about using those leads for a sub or rear deck speakers.


----------

